# I have this site to make photo DVD



## j000 (Aug 3, 2004)

www.fotomirage.com offers services to turn your digital photos into DVD movie, with cool DVD features. Right on it's on sale, only $9.95.

I invite you to come check it out. It also has a free service - to make photo slideshow in email.

Your feedback is appreciated.

J


----------

